# "wat if" thoughts



## duggi4 (Sep 30, 2004)

has anyone thought about the " wat ifs of world war2 aviation"
like...wat if the hellcat was built like wat we now know to be the bearcat
or if the jumo213a from the fw190d would have worked in the stuka
and why wasn't the merlin first built in the mustang without the hassle of the allison.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

Dude, the realm of possibilities for the "What Ifs" catagory go far beyond the insurmountable permutations that normal mortal men can fathom...

Maybe the Bottle-Nosed Dolpfin could, but not our simple and underused brain...

Every poster here could name a "what if" every 2 minutes for 3 months straight...

And then ur brain would suffer a terrible aneurysm and you would be left wondering "What if I didnt think about "What Ifs"....."


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 30, 2004)

Like what if the Germans had produced the He 280, FW 187 and the HE 100 instead of the Me 109 110 and the Me 262?

Or had pushed on at Dunkirk landing just behind the ships carrying the English? Or had kept bombing the airfields?

Its endless

Kiwimac


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 30, 2004)

I think the Fw-187 would have been a better option than the Me-110.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

What if the bomb plot to kill Hitler succeded?????


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

What if the Western Allies had signed a cease fire with Germany in 1943!?


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 30, 2004)

What if Germany had NOT declared war on the US?

Kiwimac


----------



## johnny (Sep 30, 2004)

I think either way nazism would have been eliminated somehow by somebody at sometime.I bloody hope somebody would have, german is a terrible language to learn!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

what if duggi4 noticed that there was already a what if thread?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

What if I hadn't had a shower today!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

what if I never knew about this site?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

What if my brother forgets to buy parrot food?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

What if the French werent surrender monkeys?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

What if bacon wasn't so tasty!?!


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 30, 2004)

what if the germans woul bomb NY with a dirty bomb ?\ what if stalingrad was lost to the germans ?\or what if ww2 never broke out ??


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

I fail to see how Germany would bomb New York with a dirty bomb. A dirty bomb being a 'homemade' nuclear bomb which has small explosive power but causes radiation poisoning. 

That's an imaginative what if.


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 30, 2004)

well hitler wanted to do it. and i saw some drawrings of some ultra crzy planes, check this site out http://www.luft46.com/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Yup 



plan_D said:


> What if bacon wasn't so tasty!?!



Then HP sauce wouldnt exist 

What if cheese wasnt so incredibly delicious?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

I know about that site, and I know about the 'crazy planes' but they didn't have the capability for a Dirty Bomb. However, the A10 (Worlds first ICBM) was on the drawing board. 

If cheese wasn't so tasty then they'd be no cheese on toast!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, the Me-263 (is the the 263? or the 264?) was designed to carry a bomb from Berlin to New York and back


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 30, 2004)

what if nothing existid.colors.food.space.time.everything


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Then they'd be nothing, amazingly.


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 30, 2004)

damn the germans were years ahead of there times. just look at thet.http://www.luft46.com/junkers/junkers.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

> If cheese wasn't so tasty then they'd be no cheese on toast!!!



True! That would mean no lea perrins either, so Britains beleaguered sauce makers have bacon and cheese to thank!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

And looking further back, pigs and cows.


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 30, 2004)

ok i think i saw enough of german planes. but please just look at thees planes please.http://www.luft46.com/bv/bv.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

true 8) these are crucial elements of life that have prevented the UK from becoming a symbol of poverty


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

What? Domestication?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

no, pigs and cows


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Ultimately domestication of those animals. Unless you want to go out in under-pants with a spear and hunt wild cows... 

...now there's an idea for a sport..or sexy party.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

...or a documentary about night life in birmingham


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

The cows being what they call women...

...oh, he shoots he scores!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

That's right, I went there. It's ok to abuse women, they're not people like us.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

They are to me 8)

Im the one whos not human


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Being human and person are different things. 

Liking the siggy there CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Well then Im neither  my eyes are different colours 

Thanks. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Different colour eyes, I bet that makes good conversation. That conversation being between others...saying "Hey, you see that kid he has different coloured eyes" ... you know why they say these things!?! I don't...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

No, most people call me a retard until they see my eyes, and go "wow that is so cool!"


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

OK. I'd just call you a retard.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Thankyou


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

That is one thing that has moved on from my past personality, the abuse. However now it is more light hearted, so I be friendly while calling you a retard.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats good 8) im sure if there is such a thing as "friendly abuse"  but i think i know what youre on about


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

When I call someone a leper it is always friendly abuse, you cannot call someone a leper in an unfriendly way. 

Calling someone a scrotum however...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

"You little Scrot" 

Thats one of my Top 5 insults of all time


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 30, 2004)

Then there was the German 'Sanger' Sub-orbital bomber. God help us if THAT had got off the ground!

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2004)

What if Marsailles parachute had opened that fateful day... (Someones quote)

"Id rather be Insulted by You, than Someone I Respect..."

Great insult... Say that to a pissed off chick, and then run...


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 1, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Then there was the German 'Sanger' Sub-orbital bomber. God help us if THAT had got off the ground!
> 
> Kiwimac


well experts say thet the bomber was atleast 20 years ahead of its time.
germany didnt hold out 6.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

That's brilliant Les. 

And if you want a chick to go away, tell her, her breath smells. "Go away, breath!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

> "Id rather be Insulted by You, than Someone I Respect..."



gonna have to remember that one................


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

It is a good one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

It wont be making my top 5...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2004)

Well now I need a tissue to wipe my tears, cause u hurt my feelings..... *sniffle*

I dont think I'll be able to sleep now... I'm so distraught.... You permanently scarred me CC....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh, we love the sarcasm.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 2, 2004)

"we dont need no education. no dark sarcasem in the class room.teachers leaveing kids alone. HAY! TEACHER !! leaveing kids a lone. all in all your just a nother brick in the wall, pink floyed the wall,


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Great...we love the sarcasm.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Nighthawk, its actually:

We don't need no education. 
We don't need no thought control. 
No dark sarcasm in the classroom. 
Teacher, leave those kids alone. 
Hey, Teacher, leave those kids alone! 
All in all it's just another brick in the wall. 

I think if that song was released today certain questions about paedophilia would arise


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

I didnt come across as being sarcastic did I???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

No, not at all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Whew.... For a second I thought u guys werent taking me seriously....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

i feel your pain, i'm sure i would feel the same, what he said was deeply upset.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

*sniffle*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

there there.................


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 2, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nighthawk, its actually:
> 
> We don't need no education.
> We don't need no thought control.
> ...


yep i forgot some words there.  but nice song i have there album its great.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

wow, the lanc and les are having male bonding time, i think id better be off before it gets intimate


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Too late....


----------



## Crazy (Oct 2, 2004)

Now now children, let's keep on topic


----------



## plan_D (Oct 2, 2004)

Where?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Who???


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 3, 2004)

What >?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

who am i to break the trend......

when......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

More importantly....

Why?


----------



## Gemhorse (Oct 3, 2004)

What if they had invented the Mosquito and Hornet earlier, and the Hornet took over from the Westland Whirlwinds......[drool]....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

if we had the mossie during the BoB it would have been over in days, we would constantly be attacking the luftwaffe bases un-interceptedand destroying their planes on the ground..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

What if monoplanes were unpopular at the time and the BoB was fought between Gloster Gladiators and Heinkel He-50's?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

it would suck now discuus my theory more, then we'll talk about yours...........


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

If we had the Mosquito in the BoB we would have an excellent interceptor, which could aid the Hurricane. While we'd have a bomber for attacking German bases and installations. 

It wouldn't have been half as hard.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

so you agree with me??


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

Can't you answer that for yourself?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

What if Lanc couldnt answer for himself???


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 3, 2004)

eurofighter typhoon vs. YF-22 raptor wich is better ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

What the hell does that have to do with the price of tomatoes in Alaska???

Or in this topic......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

NightHawk said:


> eurofighter typhoon vs. YF-22 raptor wich is better ?



Neither, they didnt exist during WW2.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

And it's not a "What if" either....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Nope. What if it was a What if?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

The worlds would collide and Anarchy would reign...

Is that the sigg u decided on???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

Yup 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

you can tell it's a model though................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

Thats actually a replica, not a model...


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 3, 2004)

well just asking............. but in ww2 they didnt have anything as half as good as strong or as fast as a mirage IIIc.
well if any of you guys knows how to work with a 3d software (3dmax\maya) your help would be welcomed.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2004)

No they didn't. They didn't have anything that appeared after World War 2, point?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you can tell it's a model though................



The lanc thinks every pic is a model...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

no i dont, you thought the lanc in my old siggy was a computer generated one, which it wasn't, how can you say i think every pic's a model??

besides, the pic is actually a model, or a replica as les said..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

well duh  every pic is a model then using your theory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

how does that work??

my pic's of a real plane, not a replica or a model......................


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 6, 2004)

IAF RULZ !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2004)

It was the Me-264. But it was not to carry a dirty bomb. It was just to bomb New York. However I believe that if Hitler had succeded in getting the Atom Bomb like he wanted, the Me-264 would have carried it.

Type: Ultra Long Range Bomber
Origin: Messerschmitt AG
Engines:
Four 1,700 hp BMW 801D or G 18-cylinder radials

Dimensions:
Span: 43m
Length: 20.90m Height: 4.30m

Weights:
Empty 46,627lb.
Max. Loaded 123,460lb.
Performance:
Max. Speed: 565km/h (351mph)
Max range at 217mph 9,321 miles



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Comments
The Me 264 was designed from the begining as an 'Amerika' bomber. It's goal was to be able to carry a small load to the United States and return or a heavier load and ditch at sea and the crew picked up by U-boat.
The first prototype flew in December 1942, but soon allied presure forced Messerschmitt to slow development and the prototypes were eventaullay destroyed by Allied bombing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the Me-264. It looks rather like a B-29 from the nose.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2004)

looks a bit shorter though................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks a bit better as well cos it has twin rudders


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

the lancaster's twin rudders look good as well.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

thats the only thing good about the looks of the lanc; twin rudders...twin rudders make lots of planes look good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

but the entire lancaster looked amazing, not just the twin fins..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Ha!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

so you agree then................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

No im laughing at you cos of your bad taste...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

LMAO that was funny CC.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Was it? How?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Lancs bad taste of the Lanc.... And ur insult of said theory...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)

Hmmm...I see where youre coming from on the front of understanding each others humour, I dont really see much to laugh about whereas you do.....interesting.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> thats the only thing good about the looks of the lanc; twin rudders...twin rudders make lots of planes look good.











Oh, do they?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

I think I have to admit I like that...what is it?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

A re-engined Lysander with an experimental 4-gun Delanne tail turret...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah right...I thought it looked like a Lysander but I wasnt sure...looks like it would have been a pig to fly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2004)

actually high wings make a plane very stable, and that plane looks very good..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup it does, but im saying that the size of the tail makes it look unstable.


----------

